# Where are you riding / have you ridden today



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jun 2011)

I'm just about to take a jaunt on the bike from the South Wales Valleys along the Taff Trail to Cardiff Bay and back. Not particularly strenuous but a nice longish ride to shake the legs out. 

Where are you guys going today?


----------



## chillyuk (18 Jun 2011)

Flash my bus pass and head for the local Saturday market.


----------



## endoman (18 Jun 2011)

Out with daughter somewhere later if the rain holds off, plenty local choices.


----------



## Shrim (18 Jun 2011)

Going to go out tonight when all the rubbish is on TV. I'll do a 40 mile loop round west lancs I think.


----------



## Chris S (18 Jun 2011)

In to Birmingham on my 3-speed. I know I can leave it anywhere in the city center and it will still be there when I get back.

When I get home I might take a ride along the Rea Valley cycle route on my Raleigh MTB. I don't need the 15 gears but the 2.1 inch knobblies come in useful if the canal towpath section has turned to mud.


----------



## cubby (18 Jun 2011)

Saving myself today for tomorrows Overgate Hospice Mountain Bike Challenge


----------



## Xiorell (18 Jun 2011)

I might go for a 20ish mile loop - Out of Banbury, up Broughton road just passed Sibford Gower, round the outside of Epwell up to Edgehill back to Banbury along the A422, should be 18-21 miles something like that.


Or I could save it all for tomorrow which might be a fully laden fishing trip. hmmm...


----------



## Xiorell (18 Jun 2011)

Xiorell said:


> I might go for a 20ish mile loop - Out of Banbury, up Broughton road just passed Sibford Gower, round the outside of Epwell up to Edgehill back to Banbury along the A422, should be 18-21 miles something like that.
> 
> 
> Or I could save it all for tomorrow which might be a fully laden fishing trip. hmmm...




Scrap that - I'm gonna go to Deddington where there is apparently another bike shop I've yet to visit, then come back via south newington


----------



## NormanD (18 Jun 2011)

Stuck at home home with two very energetic granddaughters ... do their batteries ever wear out?


----------



## jayonabike (18 Jun 2011)

Went out at 5.30 this morning after my nightshift. It stopped raining around 3am, and when dawn broke it was turning into a nice morning. I managed to finished work early so after a quick coffee I got changed and was out the door. I Did 40 miles, had a puncture 34 miles into the ride, a bloody great piece of flint was sticking out of my front tyre. A quick change of innertube and cycled home in time for a bacon buttie.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jun 2011)

Was meant to be going out on a club ride but that's been postponed due to the weather. Naturally, said weather hasn't been *that* bad but the day is still young. Least, it is for me. Have spent the morning in bed with a book


----------



## Sonofpear (18 Jun 2011)

No riding for me today. I've got my daughter as the mrs has gone for a hair do. Just been and bought a new track pump and some stickers for the bairn. Hopefully a nice big ride tomorrow.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Jun 2011)

Nursing a hangover today! Be out tomorrow for a ride. Why do I always have more to drink than is required!


----------



## lulubel (18 Jun 2011)

Did 15 fairly flat miles along the side of the valley this morning. It used to be my "long" ride not long ago, but now it seems to have become one of my easy rides!


----------



## Bicycle (18 Jun 2011)

Just back from a ride in the Malvern Hills with my daughter.

Blustery but trying to give us a hint of sunshine.

Nice ride and she's started to get quite amused by descending on a bike with drops, something she's new to.

Hoping to go for another spin together later today as an antidote to her revision. It seems to work.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2011)

Sainsburys..5.35 miles


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2011)

Work and back, just short of 20 miles 
Rain was threatening but managed to dodge it


----------



## Xiorell (18 Jun 2011)

The skys started looking pretty dodgy here so I cut it short and set a new mission - attempt on a new speed record - I can feel 50mph is almost within my reach (got 46mph today)


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2011)

Melrose to Carlisle and the see what happens. Current location Tibetan Tea Room at Eskdalemuir. Good soup. 

Enroute from Edinburgh to Chorley, Lancashire.


----------



## Willo (18 Jun 2011)

Managed to squeeze in a quick spin around 7.30 this morning. Just 15 miles through some Kent coutryside (for those who know the area, Eastwell, Westwell, Boughton, Wye, back along the A28 to Ashford). Managed to beat the rain but it was pretty windy and the ride seemed harder work than a short ride should've done, possibly because I was on the spin bike y'day. Anyway, have been running and in the gym mostly this year so it was good to get out. Only downside was an almighty pot hole near to home which I saw too late to avoid. Managed to wheelie the front wheel over it but it gave the rear a good thump. Made we think whether I could claim off the council if it damaged my bike.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jun 2011)

No where, cleaned and lubed for tomorrow`s club run with a bit of luck 

Spending the day gardening ,cleaning etc etc so i can get the time tomorrow ...


----------



## hambones (18 Jun 2011)

Did my usual Saturday loop with a mate (who's not long back from 2 weeks in Cyprus). 6.30am start and 57 miles. Roads dried out nicely in the very strong breeze by the time I was back home to start ferrying the kids for 9.30...


----------



## nosherduke996 (18 Jun 2011)

Easy 30 flatish miles today then London to Brighton with my cycling club and will be riding back for about 100 miles tomorrow.


----------



## Glover Fan (18 Jun 2011)

No riding today, have cleaned and lubed the steed ready for tomorrows 200km audax.


----------



## RoyPSB (18 Jun 2011)

Local 15 mile loop 1st thing this morning, Bagshot-Cobham-West End-Lightwater-Bagshot. A good mix of up, down and flat.

Almost beat the rain!!!

Just 1 incident worthy of mention - driver reversed out of his driveway onto the main road in front of me. Was very restrained, just a shake of the head at him.


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2011)

2 rides in a day!! 
Just done a 3 miler on the rarely used hybrid, I now remember why I ride the Secteur most of the time


----------



## funnymummy (18 Jun 2011)

Not ridden anywhere today, but met some fab people & got to move lots of bikes & bikey things


----------



## marzjennings (18 Jun 2011)

Joined a mate to ride new trails (well new to me) just north of town, managed to join another group out on the trails and ended up riding for 3 hours in the rising heat. It was 85f when I reached the trail head at 8.30 and 99f when I got back. Heat index for today is going reach 112f.


----------



## colly (18 Jun 2011)

Charity ride for me (Great Yorkshire Bike Ride) Wetherby to Filey on the East Coast. 

I thought it might be a cold wet ride but apart from a few spots at the start it actually turned out good. Bright but overcast then sunny later.

A really well organised event with lots of marshals, drink stops, lunch laid on and even coaches and transport for the bikes back to the start.


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2011)

Just short commuting today. Yesterday i took the winter commuter cos it threatened rain...it didn't.
Today, slight chance of showers so i took the Bianchi. Thought i'd get away with it. Gave the bike a good clean at work, oiled the chain etc....5 minutes before finish, it started raining. Thought about holding back, no, its only a few miles. It got quickly progressively wetter (so did i). 5 minutes after i got home with a wet ar$e and wet everything else...the rain stopped and the sun came out. Sods law innit


----------



## moxey (18 Jun 2011)

53 miles for me. Out to kendal via Arnside. Dry but windy. Headwind on the way back too which is never good


----------



## Michiel (18 Jun 2011)

30.5 miles on my own ... headed down the fallowfield loop, then down the canal to sales and looped back via the TransPennine route, the last 6 mile back down the fallowfield loop. Somewhat windy but all in all and enjoyable ride.


----------



## pepecat (18 Jun 2011)

17.9 miles up over Clent just outside Birmingham. Was planning to do more but the energy tank was empty. Got caught in the rain and had very wet feet and arse but it was vaguely enjoyable (the being wet, not the ride itself).


----------



## Holdsworth (18 Jun 2011)

I managed 32 miles today. I went from Crewe through the back lanes via Warmingham to Middlewich and over to Holmes Chapel through some more lanes. Then onto Chelford and Alderley Edge to drop something off at my father's house, it turned out he was in so I stayed for few hours.

Then I went down the A34 to Congleton. I hit problems 3 miles from the town when I started experiencing massive stomach pains and nausea, stopped a few times but the pain always came back a few minutes down the road. I finally stopped on the A534 at the far edge of the town and caught the #38 bus back to Crewe (luckily I was allowed on with the bike). I didn't want to carry on as it was rather bad and I had a few more painful surges on the bus, I managed to cycle the 1.5m from the bus station in Crew to home without problems. The pain has subsided but there is occasional rising discomfort.

Also got absolutely soaked on the way to Alderley Edge. I encountered a sequence of very heavy showers and I quickly gave up on putting on my jacket as I was already wet. It wasn't too bad really, even though I was my jersey was soaked to my skin I felt good. The lack of overshoes made my feet cold and clammy and I will be looking into a pair as shoes take an age to dry out. I was on the road bike which is sans mudguards so I ended up with sray over my Carradice saddlebag, up my back and on my ankles at the top of the socks.


----------



## chewy (19 Jun 2011)

Wanted to do 60 plus around the Two Moors 100 circuit but with the weather iffy I cut it short. Good job as my neck pain was very bad and the wind nearly had me off more than once! 
Will definitely be buying a neck buff before doing any serious mileage!


----------



## lulubel (19 Jun 2011)

20 miles today - down the valley towards Malaga, then looped round and back along the "top" road. The wind was kind and got behind me on the uphill sections on the way back! I would have liked to go further, but my left calf felt a bit tight, and since I turned to cycling after running aggravated my left achilles tendon, I decided it would be stupid to push it.

Over 100 miles this week in total, which I'm very happy with.


----------



## theloafer (19 Jun 2011)

had planed a 70 miler today and planed to go over the stang to try out my new bike with sram apex gearing just outside richmond had to turn back far to wet and was getting very chilly... http://connect.garmin.com/activity/93376555 bike all washed and clean again  

larry


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2011)

Just a quick 25 miles through Potters Bar, Cuffley, Brookmans Park, Ridge and back to the pub in Barnet. I have been off the bike for 4 weeks with a knee injury, it is still a bit tender but good to back in the saddle.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jun 2011)

Back from a 33.75 mile ride of fire road, logging trail and tarmac. Had a great time apart from one off due to digging into a rut left by a Motorbike . I have some delightful scraped and even worse I tore my beloved Bio Racer gillette ::


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2011)

theloafer said:


> had planed a 70 miler today and planed to go over the stang to try out my new bike with sram apex gearing just outside richmond had to turn back far to wet and was getting very chilly... http://connect.garmi...tivity/93376555 bike all washed and clean again
> 
> larry



How do you find Sram Apex? I'm used to using Campag, a mix of Mirage, Veloce, Chorus and wondered how it compared.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jun 2011)

Went over to sheffield with the MTB in the car to try some old trails from my student days. Apart from some of the trails being 'sanitised', it was like going riding with an old pal. Actually, it was with an old pal as well, and he also had a good time. 

Only 12 miles, six up, six down, but it was nice.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jun 2011)

56 miles in total for me today on the steady club run .


----------



## gavroche (19 Jun 2011)

14 miles early afternoon. Some hills on granny gear but kept moving. Chain came off once when changing to bottom gear. That's the second time in two rides.
Does anyone ever has pins and needles in one hand after riding a while? It is always my left hand for some reason.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2011)

gavroche said:


> Does anyone ever has pins and needles in one hand after riding a while? It is always my left hand for some reason.




Maybe your saddle postion need a little adjustment, or you are gripping the bars a bit too tightly.


----------



## theloafer (19 Jun 2011)

colly said:


> How do you find Sram Apex? I'm used to using Campag, a mix of Mirage, Veloce, Chorus and wondered how it compared.



hi colly 
i am finding it great very easy to get used to all my other bike have shimano so cant compare it with campag ... but the 11-32 is great for the hills..  have always riden bikes that have triples for doing mostly loaded touring...first road bike was a trek1000 in 2006 ...had my eye on a ROUBAIX but this years modelis only with a compact 34-50+11-28
which my old legs did not like...  so the cannondale won and i love it ...  

larry


----------



## ThePainInSpain (19 Jun 2011)

lulubel said:


> Did 15 fairly flat miles along the side of the valley this morning. It used to be my "long" ride not long ago, but now it seems to have become one of my easy rides!



Flatish/side of the valley, got to be past the prison to de la Torre.

I don't have a flatish ride anywhere from where I live..................


----------



## rossjevans (19 Jun 2011)

Did a nice 35 miles yesterday Bournemouth > Corfe Castle > Swanage > Bournemouth with some respectable climbs which seemed much easier than last time I last did that route.






And today I did my regular 20 mile 'training' route which is fairly flat, this one was slower and harder than last time


----------



## The Dwaff Family (19 Jun 2011)

Fisr thing dad cycled the boys to a club 6-7 miles awaw and then from Linslade to Water Eaton(MK) along the towpath, 5yr old did 12 miles and I then picked him up, whilst dad carried on and then did more road cycling with eldest son (12) back home, so they ended up doing appx 24 miles today.

Weather held out okay today, wonder what next week will bring us


----------



## Old Walrus (19 Jun 2011)

The basic commute, 9.5 in, 9.5 back to & from Brighton. 

Sad journey in past the site of a double fatal RTC at Pyecombe, A23 still closed at 5am. Back with the returnees from London to Brighton at 3pm, some cheekily heading for Three Bridges railway station to avoid the Network Rail patrollers further south :-) 

Bit of a scare from a loose handlebar caused by an 'off'' on the South Downs earlier in the week (memo to self, put the knobblies back on before going off-road, doh!).

Home to a Father's Day bottle of red, thanks Tom!


----------



## Klaus (19 Jun 2011)

Today was my first serious ride in weeks. Been very busy: daughter's wedding, work travel, personal travel and not to forget the weather haven't helped !!!

Anyway, out to Hughenden Valley from High Wycombe, then climb up to Geat Hampden, further on towards Stoke Mandeville, then turned off towards Askett nr Princes Risboro (didn't know it was another climb) then very scary descent ... back to High Wycombe on A4010, main road from Ayslesbury, always scary with the odd idiot driver thrown into the bargain.
All that for 19 miles, it felt more like 30 miles with all the climbing, was seriously out of condition .... but I beat he rain !!!


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jun 2011)

Took a friend on a 19 mile trip from Kew to Windsor. We took an easy 2 1/2 hours to get there (don't laugh) - it may have been her longest cycle. She was on her 20 year old Peugeot Malibu and felt pretty pleased when we got there: "where shall we go next weekend?"

(Brings me up to 204km in the last seven days on my 16" folding Mezzo, so I was pretty smug too)


----------



## albion (19 Jun 2011)

I was late setting off today so into the heavy rain I roaded it to Bishop Auckand, then returning to Gateshead with improved weather along a surprisingly dry Brandon line railway track. 

So 55 miles in all at 12mph average. For some reason, only after longer rides the first thing I almost always do is to treat myself to a large cafetiere of filter coffee.
So a double dose of caffeine is my norm on long ride days.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (19 Jun 2011)

Klaus said:


> Today was my first serious ride in weeks. Been very busy: daughter's wedding, work travel, personal travel and not to forget the weather haven't helped !!!
> 
> Anyway, out to Hughenden Valley from High Wycombe, then climb up to Geat Hampden, further on towards Stoke Mandeville, then turned off towards Askett nr Princes Risboro (didn't know it was another climb) then very scary descent ... back to High Wycombe on A4010, main road from Ayslesbury, always scary with the odd idiot driver thrown into the bargain.
> All that for 19 miles, it felt more like 30 miles with all the climbing, was seriously out of condition .... but I beat he rain !!!



Ooh, that can be a really nasty road, particularly when first coming out of Aylesbury! Loads of hills your way, I recall lots of steep ones Princes Risborough and onwards, a good workout though I bet


----------



## JonnyBlade (19 Jun 2011)

I was meant to go out on Pete's 'Hampshire Bimble' today but I had to run family errands and didn't get back home until just after 10





Still I couldn't resist the brilliant weather so I went out for 104 to include what is the 'Meon Riser 88 miler' ............ a little sore but still happy with myself.

Still gutted I missed Pete's event though


----------



## Jonathing (19 Jun 2011)

I went out on the PNE club ride however our usual ride leader was still in bed (apparently there must have been something more attractive that a dozen blokes in lycra too keep him there). The ride was lead by a couple of septuagenarian members who come out occasionally and still beat us younger riders every time. My new Focus ride beautifully but I still can't get rid of a rather worrying rattle coming from the headset area when I go over especially rough road surfaces. 
I did my good deed for the day by fixing a guys puncture when he was unlucky enough to have his front and read tyre go at the same time.


----------



## al-fresco (19 Jun 2011)

Up the Ceiriog Valley to Glyn Ceiriog and then up the hill to Selattyn for a few pints and some good conversation. 15 miles, 3 pints and a nice bit of climbing practise.


----------



## DTD (19 Jun 2011)

Did the Manchester to Chester Bike Ride today – really enjoyed it, first time I've done one of these 'charity' runs. 
Bit of a practice for next month's Manchester to Blackpool, which has been an ambition of mine since I got a bike last year.

However the bike (Cannondale CAADX 105 with a BB30) started making a right racket – ticking (at Big Ben levels) from the bottom bracket – only a few months old, so it's back to the shop.

Otherwise a nice morning out.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2011)

Cubester and I rode a ten mile loop based on the Pennine Bridleway this afternoon, was going to do the full twenty miles, but the queues of traffic to Hollingworth Lake start point was horrendous, so we drove on to Walsden and started from there. 
Map and guide here. 

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/PennineBridleway/downloads.asp?PageId=98
It was billed as full-on, and to be fair the climbs were pretty tough in places, all the way down to the granny and 32 cog, plus a couple of get off and push boggy bits. It had several really techy descents as well, plus some hard and fast bridleway drops. It even had some pretty juicy singletrack in and amongst. Heartily recommended.


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2011)

62 miles through the New Forest with a cyclechat posse on Petes Bimble. An excellent ride with great company, shame you couldnt make it Johnnyblade


----------



## zacklaws (20 Jun 2011)

Club run, 73 miles into the Yorkshire Wolds, 4hrs 3 minutes, then went to bed to grab 4 hours sleep before work. Spent the 4 hours in bed, mind too active, blaming myself for doing too long a ride and no time to sleep and also cursing having to go to work. A vicious never ending loop, but I don't think taking the equvalent of ten cans of red bull preride helped, its 0230 in the morning now and I'm still high as a kite and raring to go.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2011)

Am really pleased with myself - did 51 miles yesterday on a club run, which makes it my longest ride yet, and I don't feel *too* bad today.


----------



## Bromptonaut (20 Jun 2011)

Well yesterday now. London to Brighton in company of 27,000 other cyclists. Given a late start of 09:30 but in practice off a few minutes early. Very slow getting out of London and up the first stop. Thereafter thinned out a bit but hard going up to Turner's Hill after which fast to Ditchling. Long wait at the top as one team member got cramps and had to seek assistance. 

Finished at 18:30 by which time Mrs B had been able to park in Brighton. However by the time we'd eaten and circumnavigated massive traffic snarl up on M25 midnight by time we were home and bikes awy. 

Will definitely do it again though.


----------



## VamP (20 Jun 2011)

14 miles on MTB on Saturday, with GF on her horse around Ockham Common. It's great fun racing MTB against horse - MTB faster downhill, horse (much) faster uphil.

30 mile short circuit on road bike Sunday morning 6.30am start - was planning to do 45 miles, but had to cut short due to puncture at 10 miles in (wrecked the whole tyre with a giant flint slice) - and due to family commitments later on. Was my first roadside puncture repair experience so that feels like another milestone covered!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Congratulations - Another milestone reached 


coffeejo said:


> Am really pleased with myself - did 51 miles yesterday on a club run, which makes it my longest ride yet, and I don't feel *too* bad today.


----------



## Sonofpear (20 Jun 2011)

Only managed 23 miles, followed the river Tyne upto Newcastle and got absolutely soaked. I had checked the weather forecast before I left and it seemed ok, but it wasn't. I stopped under the Tyne bridge for shelter but as I was soaked I started getting cold. So figured I best set off home and try and get warmed up. Made it home only to find myself locked out. Doh! And my lovely new shoes were all soggy and full of crud. Dohhh!


----------



## pubrunner (20 Jun 2011)

al-fresco said:


> Up the Ceiriog Valley to Glyn Ceiriog and then up the hill to Selattyn for a few pints and some good conversation. 15 miles, 3 pints and a nice bit of climbing practise.



Glyn Ceiriog and then up the hill to Selattyn ?

That is a stiff climb - especially the first bit out of Glyn Ceiriog.

If you fancy a *very* tough challenge, if you go from Glyn Ceiriog towards Selattyn, you will go over a minor crossroads. If you were to turn right (which would take you up to LLlechrydau, you would climb just over *500ft* in the first half a mile. It is certainly one of the steepest hills in the country. over that distance.
Of course, I've never done it on a bike myself  , though I have run up it.

But give it a try and if you survive, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Congratulations - Another milestone reached



Thanks


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2011)

Sonofpear said:


> Only managed 23 miles, followed the river Tyne upto Newcastle and got absolutely soaked. I had checked the weather forecast before I left and it seemed ok, but it wasn't. I stopped under the Tyne bridge for shelter but as I was soaked I started getting cold. So figured I best set off home and try and get warmed up. Made it home only to find myself locked out. Doh! And my lovely new shoes were all soggy and full of crud. Dohhh!



D'OH indeed :/


----------



## perplexed (20 Jun 2011)

14 miles on the rollers, then I'll be commuting later...


----------



## mark c (20 Jun 2011)

Me and my Bh covered part of the granite way from okehampton-lydford 22 miles lovely veiws and a great day out.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jun 2011)

I did a 30 mile loop late yesterday evening, I didn't get out until gone 7.30 p.m. I headed out to Wheathampstead and came back via Harpenden and Redbourn. I really enjoy that route so when I woke up at lunchtime today I went out and did it again.


----------



## Iainj837 (20 Jun 2011)

17 miles yesterday morning Walton, Street edge of Glastonbury, Mere, Westhey then back to Walton and then a commute in the afternoon. so around 27 miles altogether.
Today commute of 11 miles got soaked on way home


----------



## Mark_Robson (20 Jun 2011)

I'm really proud of my son after our little jaunt out today. We travelled down to the Tyne and followed the river to the Metro Centre and up the Derwent Walk to Consett. After a stop at KFC we headed back down the Sunderland leg of the C2C to West Boldon and home. It was a 54 mile round trip and he managed an average speed of 11 MPH. Not too shabby for a lazy 13 year old.

He's doing the C2C with his school next week so today has given him a great confidence boost. Mind you he's now lying on his bed pretending to be dying of exhaustion whilst I'm at his beck and call.


----------



## Zinthar (20 Jun 2011)

Bike is in the shop for the next few days getting an overhaul. So, I'm living through you all right now...


----------



## albion (20 Jun 2011)

Sonofpear said:


> I stopped under the Tyne bridge for shelter but as I was soaked I started getting cold.


Yup, the rain started shortly after the start of my 30 mile outward route south.Soggy feet but with no wind the rain was very refreshing until I stopped and got cold.

Still, it was utter bliss compared to November 'wind and rain'.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2011)

Mark_Robson said:


> It was a 54 mile round trip and he managed an average speed of 11 MPH. Not too shabby for a lazy 13 year old.



*sigh*

Further and faster than I went.

I feel old.






And I didn't have anyone at *my* beck and call. Just a dog expecting me to be at hers.

*shuffles off to find a zimmer frame and a nice cup of cocoa*


----------



## Mark_Robson (20 Jun 2011)

lol coffeejo judging by your profile pic your just a nipper. I'm 45 with more creaks than a 20 year old Skoda.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2011)

Lol, I'm midway between you and the Skoda 

It was the description of your lad as "lazy" that made my leg muscles howl with shame!


----------



## Mark_Robson (20 Jun 2011)

Don't feel bad about it Jo, the route is a gentle climb to Consett and a gentle descent back home so it's an easy undulating 54 miles. I'm still a proud dad though.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2011)

So you should be 

(Our ride leader described his route on Sunday as "undulating". We re-christened it to "upulating" before the end.)


----------



## JonnyBlade (20 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> 62 miles through the New Forest with a cyclechat posse on Petes Bimble. An excellent ride with great company, shame you couldnt make it Johnnyblade



I'm definitely up for the next one


----------



## lulubel (21 Jun 2011)

22 miles for me today. An out and back with a nice loop at the far end round quiet lanes. It's always a treat here to find roads that have got a decent surface - or any surface, for that matter - and hardly any traffic on them.


----------



## Chris S (14 May 2020)

Redditch and back. Doing over 30 miles on a bike that only has 88, 65 and 49 inch gears is a good way to get fit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 May 2020)

Holy thread resurrection @Chris S !


----------



## Chris S (14 May 2020)

I can't believe it's been 9 years since the post before mine. There must have been a newer thread with a similar title, I'm sure I've posted on it recently.


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2020)

Took my training session out doors at 80%, thankfully this ride I wasn't drafted by a muppet despite it being windy again :-/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2020)

Chris S said:


> I can't believe it's been 9 years since the post before mine. There must have been a newer thread with a similar title, I'm sure I've posted on it recently.



Probably here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1692


----------



## Chris S (14 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Probably here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1692


Thanks - I knew I'd seen it somewhere.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

Holy thread Resurrection batman.


----------

